# RIT Dye Question?



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I built me UGJ system and now I want to dye it brown/ black'ish. Would it work if I used hot tap water and mixed the dye in a spray bottle, then sprayed the UGJ pipes? It'd be a lot easier then soaking them in hot dye/water on the stove. Anyone ever try anything like this?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It should work if you can keep the liquid hot, but I would start getting bored after just a few hours of squirting.

http://www.ee0r.com/proj/dyepyramids.html


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I am going to be trying to dye my UGJ nozzels with Rit soon and have been reading up on past posts. I don't think you could keep them wet long enough to get the dye penetration and therefore the get color you want. Thats why you need to soak it in the dye solution. 
On the otherhand, there have been issues with PVC disforming when heated solution on a stove is used. Regular sched 40 PVC is not for hot water pipes, thats why there is CPVC. 
I plan on soaking in WARM and stronger dye mix for a longer time than listed for fabrics, the Rit dye can also be used to dye fabrics in a washing machine instead of simmering in a pot, so it should eventually dye the PVC at lower temps. 
Of course I haven't actually done it yet, this is my plan. I keep looking for black, all I have is some navy blue I bought lots of Rit to tye-dye the kids shirts a couple years ago and never used that color.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i put all the pvc, tube sections,90's 45's unions,etc it a big pan boiled it all.then let it cool in the dye water.no problems fitting it all together.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I tried soaking mine in a pan overnight and this morning they are still white!
I wiped all parts down with a glass gleaner wipe to remove the sticker residue. Then wiped them with rubbing alcohol. Next I mixed a bottle of liquid Rit dye with about 1 gallon of hot water instead of the 3 gallons it called for. I forgot to add the salt as directed. I poured into an aluminum pan long enough to hold the longest pipe with enough depth to cover all pieces.
So either the Glass wipes left a residue shield on them that was not removed by the alcohol, the salt is needed, aluminum pans are the problem, or it needs to be simmered. :x 
Luckily I bought a spare bottle of Rit and can try again, I'll have to paint the pipe as it is 22" long and I don't have a pot that big.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i think you really need to boil the parts.i used unions to make the straight pieces long enough.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I went to Wal-Mart and bought a cheap pot that was tall enough for my pvc and boiled them. Come out good for me.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

fishwolfe said:


> i think you really need to boil the parts.i used unions to make the straight pieces long enough.


Yep, heat is the answer, after soaking them for 3 days and nothing, transfered them into a big pot 15 minutes ago with the same solution set on low heat on the stove and they are already black!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Why use dye instead of Krylon Fusion?


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

TRY USING THE SPRAY ON BED LINER IT WORKS GREAT AND HAS A RUBBER COATING AND A ROUGH TEXTURE


----------

